# Engine wash TTRS



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi

Have someone done this.

What did you cover up before introducing water?

Thanks


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

Snappy79 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have someone done this.
> 
> ...


Suggest aerospace 303. Spray on' agitate and rinse off. Little none powered water won't hurt it, if you're worried , damp cloth should be fine.

303 really are fantastic products.


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

Or go to home bargains and pick up their handheld steam cleaner for £15, I use that with AG Engine and machine cleaner

Auto Vision Detailing
Leeds/Bradford area
[email protected]


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

But parts of the engine should I wrap in plastic, before rinsing. Seem like there is alot of electronics in the engine bay.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I wouldn't even dream of put lots of water on my engine.
Gunk spray & wet cloths would be the most I would do to clean it.
Is it really that dirty to require washing.
Hoggy.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

As a detailer, everything is dirty.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have done alot of detailing on the outside of the car, but have never done an engine before.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Done this today, sprayed with a jet wash from a distance so the engine got a sprinkling of water. Then agitated with autoglym vinyl and rubber care and rubbed over with a wet cloth, came up pretty well..


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Alternator, battery terminals, maf, avoid blasting the life out of it.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Where is the maf located.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Snappy79 said:


> As a detailer, everything is dirty.


Hi, I'm surprised a detailer would have let it get dirty  
Hoggy.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm surprised he takes it out for a drive. I mean, what's the point if it's going to get dirty again?


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Snappy79 said:
> 
> 
> > As a detailer, everything is dirty.
> ...


Hey stupid... I just bought the car.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------

